# Can a dead, decaying fish affect the health of other fish?



## SeaNote (Jul 18, 2009)

I have been battling a tank condition for almost a month now. I have tried EVERYTHING I can think of. I just (by accident) found a dead fish (what used to be a fish) in a very dense, healthy plant. At first, I thought it was just gunk or food that had gotten caught in there (a very dense part of the plant), but when cleaning it out, I found a backbone. 

Can this dead decaying fish affect my others? The reason I ask is that I all of a sudden developed an algae problem that was followed by a fish kill that has occurred over the last few weeks. Prior to the algae problem, no issues had arisen in over 1.5 years of having the tank and nothing changed - no additions, no light cycle changes, no feeding changes, no equipment changes, water changes every 7-10 days, etc. After the algae problem, fish stated dying off. I do not have a spare tank or I'd have put them in there. No Ph issues. The tank has been on autopilot and on the "if it ain't broke, don't fix it policy", so I haven't changed anything. Seriously.

All the fish look like they have a different disease and I've treated for them all. Some look like they have fin rot, some look like they have ich, some look like they have some sort of "film" growing on them. They all "act" fine (they don't look fine), they eat, and then, the next morning die.

I have a literal "tank of death" right now and losing sleep over it. I know throwing them in an uncycled tank will kill them, can't give them away if they are diseased, don't want to kill them if they somehow can survive, tried all kinds of treatments from environmental to chemical.

Wondering if this dead, decaying fish might have had something to do with it. I know it is a longshot, but I am at my wits end at this point - just looking for an answer and hopefully a solution to save the remaining 5 fish in my 60 gallon.

Oh, BTW - parameters were the first thing I checked. Ammonia zero, Nitrites, zero, and Nitrates 10-11.

I'll keep folks posted, but it looks like I am waiting for them to die off and start all over. *frown

Any advise would be greatly appreciated - and I don't mind hearing that I'm doing something wrong - my heart is in the right place.

Thanks.


----------



## Albtraum (Dec 23, 2009)

Dead decaying fish is a serious issue. Maybe it is because of all the medicine you put in there?, hasn't been taken out by means of water changes, replaced carbon filters, etc.


----------

